# injuries and recovery



## byrd9790 (Oct 5, 2012)

Im haveing issues getting leg stregnth back after a full acl tear.  i was a full time athlete until 5 years ago, single dad now, i took 5 years off and when a returned to sports i i was hit with a few injuries. the worst being a full acl tear.  Im 35 and  i look in good shape only.  Im not gaining the strength back in my leg and have tried another pt.  I think it may be a good time for me to try alt means.  i Have use test b4 but nothing past that. Any help would be the awesome.


----------



## byrd9790 (Oct 6, 2012)

Im a noob can i get this bumped to the right section


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 6, 2012)

I would suggest you taking supplements. Things like a high dose of Vitamin C, Fish Oil, an anti-oxidant. I would also suggest drinking a good amount of water throughout the day. I would also suggest Human Growth Hormone. These will all work together and help you heal much faster.


----------



## Jada (Oct 7, 2012)

hi bryd it takes time to get back so for the mean time get ur nutrition as good as possible and probably some gh like till said would help.


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 8, 2012)

yeah, like jada said, takes time.  I tore my distal bicep tendon and its been over a year now and even with the help of AAS, arm is still not full strength on curls.  Still lagging behind my non hurt arm.    Just keep lifting and being safe, the strength will come back.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 8, 2012)

I tore ACL, mcl had surgery in February. It takes over year to get back


----------



## byrd9790 (Oct 8, 2012)

thatnks for the replies i have a very good diet and i take fish oils for about 10 years love em lol!  Anything i should know about the hgh?  The part that is troubling is i dont seem so be getting any strength back and i was woundering if it had anything to do with a low test lvl?  my insurance covers my surg and my pt but not test therapy.
btw I did alot of looking (ALOT) and this forum has a realxed group and ez to talk to. thanx guys/gals


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2012)

Stop looking at testosterone to fix this problem. Its not the answer. If anything adding testosterone to a shaky situation like this could result in you tearing it again.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 9, 2012)

First. When was surgery, how long ago? They use an autograft or an allograft? Regaining coordination and stabilization is key. Let me m ow and we can go from there


----------



## Tim (Oct 9, 2012)

Growth is a great help. It is being used as an adjunct after surgery. It also provides u with a great deal of connective tissue strength. Hope u recover soon. Better living through chemistry


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop looking at testosterone to fix this problem. Its not the answer. If anything adding testosterone to a shaky situation like this could result in you tearing it again.



I hate to say it but ....this^^^^^^^ the fact that you can lift heavy doesn't mean you should and if you have had serious injuries it's time to adjust and accept what you can/cannot do.


----------



## byrd9790 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im not looking at test it just the only thing i have had exp with... my surgery was close to 6monthes and i cant do a standing leg curl.  my graft was taken from my hamstring.  i also had a misread mri that set me back 5 monthes. they had me doing pt all that time. I ended up leaving dr to go to a good dr. the acl was a complete tear and i had torn miniscus and a backers cyste that popped.  I able to walk but im not using my hamstrings im using the upper calf and the soft muscle just above the knee which is not fun to say the least. btw guys sry for the slow response i went on vacation.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 18, 2012)

after my shoulder surgeries i was told 1 year before i started lifting heavy, push too soon and you will just put yourself farther back. do your rehab take it slow


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 18, 2012)

Took me over a year to come back fully from a minor shoulder tear which required minor surgery.  Agree with POB - he makes a solid point as to the dangers of test or other AAS making it seem like youre ready before the muscles actually are.  Keep at it, solid nutrition, steady progressive training and maybe GH.   

Best of luck brother...


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 19, 2012)

Look into collagen supplements as well.

http://www.ergo-log.com/collagensupplements.html

Mega dose it for best results.


----------



## PFM (Oct 19, 2012)

I can attest to HGH. Of three long time chronic injuries (front delt, knee and ankle) the use of HGH has recovered my delt injury and ankle substantially. There are no other factors to accredit then HGH.


----------

